# Need some video ghosts....



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Good evening all,
As you can tell by my post count, not a big poster.
Been following for a few years though.
I'm sure this is pretty crummy of me to now ask for help, but here goes.
Gonna do a projection down the driveway this year onto some scrim.
Problem is, I don't have the actual video to project.
Need something along the lines of ghosts rising up out of the ground and then fading off as they reach the top.
Something really eerie.
No Caspers here.
Thinking something like the spirits at the end of Raiders of the Lost Ark.
Anyone wanna give me a hand?
Possibly a link of some to contact?
Thanks alot in advance,
Robert

Oh yeah, sorry if this is in the wrong section.
Not sure where to put it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Couple places to look at - links below. For what you describe, Spectral Illusions probably has a closer match, but both sites are worth looking at.

http://atmosfearfx.com/

http://www.spectralillusions.com/


----------



## Defenestrator (Aug 8, 2010)

Those ^ are the exact two recommendations that I would make, and suspect that the Spectral Illusions 'Restless Spirit' might fit the description fairly well....


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I just put out a little ghosts projection video the other day. I think it fits what you're looking for pretty well: http://www.chickenprops.com/p/spooks.html'

Funny you mention Raiders of the Lost Ark, I actually made it the same way they did the ghosts in that.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> I just put out a little ghosts projection video the other day. I think it fits what you're looking for pretty well: http://www.chickenprops.com/p/spooks.html'
> 
> Funny you mention Raiders of the Lost Ark, I actually made it the same way they did the ghosts in that.


How would these look projected on the side of a house? Too big?

I'm looking for something for the side of mu house to be projected, like rising ghosts but can be set on a larger area.

Ideas?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I guess it depends on how big you make the projection. I would say you could get the image about 25 feet across before the biggest ones got larger than life.


----------



## Rev Noch (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is another possibility for you:

http://www.hi-rezdesigns.com/store/product.php?productid=17647&page=1


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is one of many (I'm sure) threads on projections.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=37433&highlight=projections


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

These I cut and pasted from elsewhere.
http://www.atmosfearfx.com/
http://hallowindow.com/products 
http://www.themightymicroscope.com/windowcreeps/ (similar to Hallowindow, nicely done)
http://www.hi-rezdesigns.com/online_store/ 
http://haunts.batesbunch.com/dvd/ (eyeball is free, best eyeball I've seen!)
http://backyardtheater.com/forums/in...p?topic=3082.0 (read the whole thread, lots of free stuff shared and available for download)
http://scaremation.com/products.html 
http://geeknfreak.com/halloween.php 
http://www.becksyndicate.com/Halloween/ (cool eyeballs and ghost face)
http://vidscenes.com/shop/
http://singingpumpkins.bigcartel.com/
http://www.imagineerieing.com/products.html
http://www.holiday-video-stock.com/
http://fearmart.com/projection.php
http://activeden.net/item/realistic-spiders/58668
http://www.benlane.com/theeye.html
Big Scream TV (http://www.lightformproductions.com/store.html)
Motion Loops (downloads and DVD's available)) (http://www.motionloops.com/index.php)
Jon Hyers Videos 
Twisted Ambience http://www.twistedambience.com/
Mr Chickens Haunted Tombstone and Sybil the clairvoyant - http://chickenhaunt.blogspot.com/p/for-sale.html
Ghost Steps software (http://www.vexfx.com/ghoststeps/)
Spectral Illusions 
spooks 
Kindred Moon Productions
Fright Projections
J Pumpkin King


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

diggerc said:


> http://backyardtheater.com/forums/in...p?topic=3082.0 (read the whole thread, lots of free stuff shared and available for download)


404 scary not found....can you check this link for me? Free caught my eye


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, so many options.
Thanks for all the tips.

And hey, diggerc, I'd love to see those free ones, but as Turbophanx said the links not working.
Any chance you have another link?


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Try this one.
http://backyardtheater.com/forums/index.php?topic=3082.0


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll dress up some other bad links here.
http://www.outrageous-media.com/

http://www.eastjesus.net/spooks/elements.html

http://www.spectralillusions.com/

https://www.youtube.com/user/bopeesdad?feature=mhee

http://kindredmoonproductions.com/projectiondvds.html


----------

